
HTTP request logging in Node.js - BrightDevs
https://brightinventions.pl/blog/http-request-logging-in-node/
======
BrightDevs
One of the most basic kind of logging every backend application should have is
a trace logging of all incoming HTTP requests. Yet it’s not easy to make it
right and useful. Most of the backends we create at Bright nowadays are
Node.JS applications based on Express. Although there is a plethora of
libraries that are to handle logging for you, we would not be ourselves if we
haven’t tried to build something on our own (even if only for the sake of
knowing the internals better). Let me show you what we have learned and what
we do to ensure our logs are meaningful and useful.

